# Ashtabula report



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

I fished by sundstrom's in 26' of water caught 3 15" eyes at 4:00 pm 1 11" perch a couple of silver bass. It didn't matter if i jig or dead stick.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The norts are heating up. Caught a few, the biggest being 5 lbs. Used jigs. No walleys yet.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Brad where you fishing on the lake? If so what area?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing the river. Hit the tributaries, since the river is so darn high. If ya don't know of any, PM me.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Fished Baldhill Creek today and caught two smaller northerns for supper. Also released an 8 and 10 pounder and lost an even larger one! 

Fast action till noon! :jammin:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I fished the lake on 5/30/04 for about 3 hours in the rain. Caught one 13 inch walleye, two nice smallmouth bass, and one bullhead. Not bad considering the wonderful weather conditions! :eyeroll:


----------

